# Invite wording



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Btw, here's the link to my original plan

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/125434-zombies.html


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

How about something like this: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_VOTNDD27E1w/SlY3_Xf-5NI/AAAAAAAAAIc/LqiomLbve7s/s400/quarantine.jpg

And say all non-infected,costumed civilians welcome.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That looks great Matrixmom...is it yours? Love the costumed civilians welcomed


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm wondering if I can find a pic of trick or treaters being chased by zombies...may make a cool background to my invite..


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

K I'm actually getting excited again, this makes great sense doing this adaptation.

I can have a TOTer in the yard with a dumped over (bloody) candy bucket, JOLs on the porch...

We will have Halloween music interrupted with emergency broadcasts and may even have a big bowl of candy inside the door like we were handing it out when someone was attacked


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I've narrowed it down to two options first is just a pic a trick or treaters among a zombie horde (I will need to photo shop in the zombies but here's a few pics)...the other option is a newspaper invite with pics,a map and articles showing how the zombie epidemic is worsening in our area and other articles pleading with parents to keep their children inside for Halloween night, then I would scribble the safe house location and time on the newspaper (as if I was in a hurry)


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I like the newspaper invite idea nad that last pic is great


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

The newspaper invite sounds fun. I also like the last picture of the tots. Here is another creepy one I found.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

or these: They are already black and white so you could use them as newspaper photos.

http://weirdfictionreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/night_of_the_living_dead_3.jpg 

http://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/2800000/Night-Of-The-Living-Dead-horror-movies-2859827-394-445.gif


(These were too large to insert in the post)


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Those r awesome...thank u so much  I guess I need to head off and see if I can come up with some news articles


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Played around with this pic thought you might like it.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Haha, that's great, really does look like they're running for their little lives lol


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I was so excited...got my invite finished and rushed to share it....but the file is too big  Going to have to figure out some way to share it on here...


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Can you shrink it in your graphics program? I can't wait to see it.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll have to see if my son can help me...I'm so computer illiterate it's surprising that I even was able to do the invite. I wanted to add a newspaper texture to the background but had trouble finding one my pc didn't scream virus threat on, so sadly it will just be on white paper but maybe I can age it somehow...


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Not sure what sort of texture you were going for, but what about these?

http://lostandtaken.com/blog/2010/1/26/8-re-stained-paper-textures.html

http://www.publicdomainpictures.net/pictures/20000/nahled/seamless-paper-texture.jpg

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTBuWQRS2zilt8rYtaclcp7WoP8jv6caxzrqwTRDk68K8kQbqmUNQ

http://freeseamlesstextures.com/images/11-fiber-paper-background-lrg.jpg

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSbHv61h_wPt6DVyV5lweGrhd0ewk1z-Ed7FmpiVtDdaPVrNweB

http://blog.spoongraphics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/textures/20.jpg


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

5 & 6 are nice, I also found some that had that faint yellow tinge...can I add something like that if I've already done the rest of my pics and stuff, I would hate to have to start over


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

YAY!!!! He got it done, he had to lower it quite a bit just so i could upload it on the forum so the pictures got a little pixilated, but you get the idea. The original is still perfect so the invites will look way better. Plus I still have to scribble the invite on them...Im hoping the articles convey to my guests that the zombie pandemic is on the rise...but not so bad that people are taking it serious (cause Im hoping to have the yard look like zombies attack while people are out trick or treating). Feel free to give me suggestions if you see something that needs improvement. Thanks 

.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

K I cant see anything...he says he will screen shot it so its big enough to reed...bare with me....


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=6qwk6w&s=5

Hope this works


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

What program did you make it in? That and how you saved it will determine if you can add a background now.


I love it! Although, from reading the articles it wasn't clear what the 'epidemic' was. Is that part of the mystery?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I thought I might need to add in something referencing zombies too. But I'm also sending a video out so I'm not sure...

I used word (all I have on my pc) but my son said he can put them in through photoshop, he just hasn't had time yet


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

ooohhhhh a video!!! Can't wait to see it.


----------

